# Washing



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

Can somebody tell me a good product to wash my show goats..Thank you


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I buy livestock shampoo from TSC, regular shampoo made their skin dry but the livestock shampoo has a conditioner in it and does a nice job!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I mix people shampoo (tresseme moisture) dawn dish liquid, horse whitening shampoo (on white Goats only) and some type of conditioner. Seems to work well and makes hair very soft


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I wish!! My 3 girls are filthy but so skittish I can't even pet them unless I have grain in the other hand!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our kids showed boer percentage does last year, they were the traditional white body/red head does. One was pure white <kiko/boer>.

If they were really dirty we just used a basic horse shampoo to get the dirt off, scrubbing with our hands or a soft sponge.
Rinsed then we'd use a whitening shampoo, sorry can't think of the name, but there are a few different kinds for horses that are available.
We'd wash them with that - we did put it on their heads though and didn't see any problems, they actually got more shine.
The kind we used was purple.
If you've never used whitening shampoo's and would need it, follow directions on the bottle. 
This is how we did it: First, use a tiny bit on your hands or sponge -- don't pour it directly on the goat. Scrub it in, and do NOT leave any purple shampoo spots on the goat at all, because it will actually cause discolored spots silver/gray color. Work fast, scrub the goat real good with your hands and sponge to get them clean. Then rinse really well - do NOT leave on too long or again they will actually turn silver/gray.

If you have colored goats, you can look into other horse shampoo products for different colored coats.

If the goats have shows close together, then the next time we wash them, I put a good people conditioner in a spray bottle with water, mix it good and spray it on them, work it in, then gently rinse it out. You don't want them feeling slippery from conditioner.

So we basically do the same thing as Dani but we don't use dish soap.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

To be honest we have tried a lot of different things, including the whitening shampoos...and what I have found that works just as well as anything else is Dawn Dish washing liquid.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I use the dish soap for bugs... we have alot of grass fleas and horse flies. Ive heard it helps clean out the horse fly bites and gets rid of grass fleas. Be careful using it.because it can dry out.skin... that's why I use the people stuff too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A little bit of dawn dish soap...make sure you wash it all out though. Or horse/livestock shampoo.


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone.. I will try it


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

1st sun of the month is goat grooming day round here!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I know a groomer who only used dawn dish soap. She had one dog she didn't get it all out of and the owner came back with the dog loosing hair  I think any shampoo on any animal needs to be rinsed and rinsed again


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dawn takes out buck pee stains pretty well. Not completley but it does fade out and make it less noticeable. Plus, it comes in different scents so they smell good


----------

